# Symprove Probiotic Drink?



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

So i've just bought a pack of four of the Symprove drink and I've heard absolute rave reviews about it..

I don't want to get my hopes up yet, was just wondering if anyone here has tried it and if it did anything for them?


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

I haven't tried it, but looking at the ingredients, there doesn't seem to be much of a variety of probiotics.

*46. What ingredients are in Symprove?*
For the Original Symprove ingredients include: water, extract of germianted barley (of which the gluten has been denatured/removed during the production process), live activated cultures of: L. rhamnosus, E. faecium, L. plantarum, L. acipophilus,Vitamin C, Preservates: trisodium citrate, postassium sorbate.

Mango & Passionfruit flavour also has natural flavourings and tiny amount of sucralose.

Looks like just L. rhamnosus, E. faecium, L planatrum, and L. acipophilus (which some don't want - something about contributing to d-lactic acidosis).


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

I've tried this and personally it didn't work, plus tasted awful and was expensive but that's another thing. However that doesn't mean it won't work for other people. Would definitely give it a go, what works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

Got here today and man it tastes awful, but we'll see what the results are like. Will post here if i notice any differences.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's safe to take more than 1 probiotic at a time? I was thinking of getting Align probiotic as well as using Symprove. I'm only in my second week of Symprove currently, so not sure whether to wait a few more weeks first?


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks on Symprove, and am on my 2nd day free from medication and no IBS-D symptoms


----------

